# Little Plant Thief( Dwarf Gourami)



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

I suspected for a while now that King of Hearts, my lovely little male dwarf gourami, was uprooting the plants in his tank. I've added water sprite to the top and he was quite pleased with that but it still hasn't ended his reign of plant thieving terror. He's destroyed the cardinal plants that I put in the tank but left the staurogyne repens alone. I've started giving him spinach leaves once in a while because I was told it's suppose to appease his plant murdering lust.

Imagine my surprise this morning as I was doing everybody's routine feeding when I discovered my naughty little King dragging a clump of cyperus helferi across the tank to his little nest! He seems quite pleased with his new arrangement. Does anybody know if the cyperus will survive floating in his bubble nest? Or should I burst his bubble and replant it in my 20 gallon community betta tank?

Anyway! Here's a video clip of my naughty, entirely too pleased with himself, King of Hearts:

http://s45.photobucket.com/user/straponwings/media/VID_20131123_110538_629_zps4506c089.mp4.html


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

That video was hilarious. Sorry I have no advice for I am an amateur fish keeper. But funny stuff.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Too funny. He's quite the nest maker. Thanks for sharing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks guys! I mostly had to post the video because I thought people would get a kick out of it lol. He really is quite a character.


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

Hahaha what a troublemaker! That makes me even more excited to get my 20g up [and, you know, purchased..] because I'm also getting a dwarf gourami for the tank. Beautiful little guys!


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh my gosh so funny! I really have no idea when it comes to aquatic plant care so I have no input about whether the plant will survive or if you should move the plant to another tank. I don't know if this would work, but since he seems to like the plants to be at the top, maybe if you added even more floating plants or added some very tall artificial or real plants that reach near the top of the tank he'd want to uproot the other plants less?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

you could get plant weights for some of our plants. that is pretty cute, what a rascal.


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm actually quite excited. I have a bunch of hornwort and anacharis getting shipped to me tomorrow that's going to be divvied up amongst my tanks.

I've also noticed that King is a little spoiled. If his bunch of plants drift over to the side of the tank where the filter is, he'll have nothing to do with it. So I have to anchor it with the stem of my aponogeton plant to keep it on the opposite side so he can stay happy and leave the rest of the plants in peace!


----------

